# 
, ,     ,          .

----------

**, .... ,     .
    ".  ."     ,   .  ,          ....

----------

, ,  ,    ( )    . ,   3-4.       :Smilie:

----------

**, ,      ,                  .
     ?   ?

----------

-  ,     -    .   ""   .  .

----------

**,    ,     ,    (  )       .         . - .    ,        ,       (    ). 
 -  ?

----------

, .  , ,   (    ). , -,   , ,         .

----------

**,    (        )     :
1.  "      ... ...  ..."
2.  ,    . - : "          ,       "
3.  : "       (  )   1:10000   . -."
4.  "    : 1%       .. , 2%   2   "  "   , 97%    ...."
5.   
6.  .
 . :)

----------

:Smilie:     .4 -    ?  -       , " "?

----------

**,   -        .   ,     .... .... .
.4.         (  ).
    -                 ,   ,       .           . 
   ,     . ,   ..     "" ,  ..  .

----------

,     , -    ,       ""    ,    ? ( , ..        ) :Smilie:

----------

**,     :   C ? :)

----------

-   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Abra

**,      , ,,   -...?

----------

,   ,    ,  ,         :Smilie:

----------

